# Italy: MTB near Milan?



## shepDoggieDog (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone have info on the MTB scene near Milan, Italy? I will be there next weekend (Aug18/19) with nothing to do. This will be my first trip to Italy. Gotta decide between siteseeing and getting some exercise - maybe both? I would need to rent a bike and get transportation to the trails (no car).

I don't speak Italian either. I looked at the Italian MTB forum site (www.bike-board.net) but it's all Greek to me (haha!).

I'm not in the best of shape but have been getting on the bike a bit more recently - hauling my butt up the Italian Alps is a recipe for disaster but I'm not afraid of a bit of climbing.

Any thoughts? Are there bike rental places? Ways to get to the trail? Or just a bad idea?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## shepDoggieDog (Aug 13, 2006)

*Bardonecchia MTB Park*

FYI if anyone reads this thread and wants to see the answer, there is a good biking area at Bardonecchia Ski Resort, just outside of Torino (90 min. from Milan, so maybe 2hrs total). It is a Kona-sponsored bike resort and, of course, rents Kona. Here's a link:

www.bardonecchiabike.com

No, I did not go. I had one free weekend in Italy and chose to visit Venice instead. It was easier and it's something I CAN'T do here!

Shep


----------

